# Size limit



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

What is the bag limit/size limit ofr stealhead?


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

2 fish 12"


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I talked to a guy yesterday who tried to tell me they had to 28" to keep


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

28 for a fish ohio,maybe. there are signs all over the rivers with the rules for trout.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Did you get any yesterday???


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

No I fished for walleyes untill noon, ate lunch then went out for perch for a couple hours, nada. On my way back in to the launch, Vermillion River, fished a small minnow on a jig just off the bottom for a little while, again nada. 
I may try next week again though.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> 2 fish 12"


2 fish 12 inch's until I think it's May then it goes to a 5 bag limit.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

It is 12" but I wouldn't let anyone see you walking out of the river with a 12" steelie on a stringer. They will get much bigger. The reason for the 12" rule is because of the other trout in certain areas. I do not know why they don't have a size limit difference between steel and other trout.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

I think the 12" rule is due to the smolt stocking in the spring. They don't want people walking out with the 6" smolt they stock.

Joel


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

[email protected] 12" until june 1st, i like pa limit at 16" keeps good catch and release going, plus 12" fish yeilds about 4 oz. of meat. Might as well buy a fish sandwich


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

New york's limit is now one fish and it has to be at least 21".
I sure wish Ohio would do that...


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> New york's limit is now one fish and it has to be at least 21".
> I sure wish Ohio would do that...


And that's why there state record steelie is 30+ lbs


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Don't know if the size limit makes that big of a difference. According to Nagy's book, NY stocks a different strain of steelhead than Ohio. Different strains grow to different sizes. I don't know where it was caught, but the fish could be from Lake Ontario too. Even if it is from Erie, that end of the lake is a lot different than the central basin of Erie.

Joel


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Brian.Smith said:


> And that's why there state record steelie is 30+ lbs


I'm sure Lake Ontario has something to do with it too


----------

